# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مجوهرات واكسسوارات روووعة

## ســــsaraــــارة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




دي مجموعة من الاكسسوارات والمجوهرات عجبتني ويارب تعجبكم

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ودي مجموعة تانية





[IMG]
http://www.ice.com/productimages/rds205809_b_l.jpg[/IMG]



































يتبع....

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ودي مجموعة تالتة













































يتبع....

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

اولا : كل سنة وانت طيبة وعقبال 100 سنة.
ثانبا: مجموعة جميلة جدا يا اختي سوسو اشكرك عليها.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وانتي طيبة عزيزتي  :l:  


العفو

وانتظري المجموعات القادمة هتبقى احلى واحلى ان شاء الله

وشكرا

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ودي المجموعة الرابعة







































يتبع......

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ودي المجموعة الخامسة














































يتبع............

----------


## sea_wolf

ممكن ترفقو الاسعار بس علشان الواحد ميعجبش بحاجة وبعد كدة يتورط

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ههههههههههههههههههه من عنيا الاتنين بس انت من ناحية هتتورط هتتورط فعلااا

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ولا بلاش اسعار احسن

لان انا لما شوفتها اتخضيت وكمان احسن الاعضاء يضربوني ولا حاجة ::xx::  

من الاخر لازم تكون مليونير (بعد الشر يعني) ::

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ماعلينا نكمل المجموعة السادسة وياريت ماتزهقوش مني لان لسه فيه كتير















































يتبع.....

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ايه انتوا رحتوا فين ماعلينا نكمل المجموعه السابعة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 ::  

يلا نبدا







































































يتبع...........

----------


## حنـــــان

تشكيلة في منتهى الجمال
شكرا يا سوسو أنا حارجع هنا كل شويه أتفرج على حبة

----------


## أم أحمد

الله الله علي الجمال والروعة
في حاجات فعلا رهيبة اوي
تسلم ايدك سوسو
وفي انتظار الجديد دائما
 :f2:

----------


## نوسة

جميلة يا سوسو تجنن بجد تسلم ايديكى
تحياتى اليك

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> تشكيلة في منتهى الجمال
> شكرا يا سوسو أنا حارجع هنا كل شويه أتفرج على حبة




 ::$:  شكرا لمرورك الجميل

ومستنياكي تنوريني تاني

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> الله الله علي الجمال والروعة
> في حاجات فعلا رهيبة اوي
> تسلم ايدك سوسو
> وفي انتظار الجديد دائما



تسلميلي ياام احمد

وان شاء الله المجموعات اللي جاية اجمل واجمل :y:

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> جميلة يا سوسو تجنن بجد تسلم ايديكى
> تحياتى اليك




شكرا يانوسة ويارب تكون عجبتك

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ودي المجموعة الثامنة











































































على فكرة المجموعات دي لسه جديدة لانج مانزلتش في اي منتدى :;):  

يتبع................

----------


## رانيا عمر

عم بتعقد و الله 
ذوقك جمييييييييل 
تحياتي لكي

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> عم بتعقد و الله 
> ذوقك جمييييييييل 
> تحياتي لكي


مشكورة حبيبتي تسلمي :f:

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

يلا بينا نكمل المجموعة التاسعة


























































يتبع...............

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يلا نبدا المجموعة العاشرة






























































يتبع........

----------


## sea_wolf

*لما  هخطب ان شاء الله هجيب خطبتى تشترك هنا علشان تتفرج  ( وتتفرج فقط ) علىالكلام دة 
علشان مبقاش حرمتها من حاجة 




دلوقتى بس عرفت فلوس الناس الحرمية بتتصرف فين ؟*

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ايوه كده صح

للفرجة فقط لاغير

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

يلا نكمل المجموعة ال 11































































يتبع..........

----------


## aynad

انا فعلا زعلانة منك يا سوسو
علشان انتي قولتيلي انا حستلف منك مجوهراتك علشان عندي فرح 
ومستخصرتش فيكي المجوهرات تروحي نشراها كدة في كل حتة 
اوكي
مجوهراتي ترجعلي يا سوسو بالتي هي احسن ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا جميل

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه من عنيا الاتنين بس كده

معلش اصل من جمالهم حبيت الناس كلها تتفرج

تسلمي ياقمر

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

:4:  يلا نكمل المجموعة ال 12 :4:  














































يتبع...........

----------


## sea_wolf

الواحد ادمن الفرجة .؟.
هطالب بوقف عضويتك او وقف الموضوع لعدم اكتئاب الاعضاء 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
هو انتى وقعتى على كنز ولا ايه ولا دخلتى مغارة على بابا

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا انا دخلت على المغارة وقتلت الاربعين حرامي واخدت الكنز 

وبعدين اكتئاب ليه حد يشوف الحاجات الحلوة دي ويكتئب

----------


## sea_wolf

فى صور اتشالت ............ ليه ؟.

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

:hey:  يلا نكمل الموجوعة ال 13 :hey:  







































































يتبع..................

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوين اوى يا سوسو 

الابيض كله تحفة وذوقك ما شاء الله رائع 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

تسلميلي حبيبتي 


انا كمان بحب الابيض اوي 



تقبلي تحياتي  ::

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> فى صور اتشالت ............ ليه ؟.



نافيش حاجة اتشالت

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :hey:  يلا نبدا المجموعة ال 14 :hey:  
























































يتبع....................

----------


## sea_wolf

احلى حاجة فى الصور دى 
انى لما ورتها لخطبتى 
قالتلى انها مش بتحب الاحجام الكبيرة او الغالية اوى  كدة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمها يا رب

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شوفي يا سوسو انت اختي الصغيرة والحبيبة وعلى عيني. ::xx::  
بس لو نزلتي المجموعة ال15 اخد اول طيارة لمصر واعمل فيك عمايل رية وسكينة أو اختاري اي فيلم مرعب اطبقة عليك. ::  

حلوة المجموعات يا سوسو بس الرحمة احلي  ::nooo::  

على العموم شكلك وقعت وادمنت على الصور زي ما انا ادمنت لكن ولا يهمك لما تتخطبي قوليلي عشان اجبلك احلى خاتم  ::   شوفيه وقولي رايك



على العموم انا حبيت بس اغلس عليك عشان الامتحانات خلصت وذوقك حلو.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> احلى حاجة فى الصور دى 
> انى لما ورتها لخطبتى 
> قالتلى انها مش بتحب الاحجام الكبيرة او الغالية اوى  كدة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكرمها يا رب


 فعلا ربنا يكرمها رحمتك من مشلة الديون والسجن :2:

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شوفي يا سوسو انت اختي الصغيرة والحبيبة وعلى عيني. 
> بس لو نزلتي المجموعة ال15 اخد اول طيارة لمصر واعمل فيك عمايل رية وسكينة أو اختاري اي فيلم مرعب اطبقة عليك. 
> 
> حلوة المجموعات يا سوسو بس الرحمة احلي  
> 
> على العموم شكلك وقعت وادمنت على الصور زي ما انا ادمنت لكن ولا يهمك لما تتخطبي قوليلي عشان اجبلك احلى خاتم   شوفيه وقولي رايك
> 
> ...


اولا وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اما بالنسبة للمجموعات فطول ماانا ايشة مش هتخلص ان شاء الله :y:  

وياريت تمليلي فيلم الرعبscream لانه عاجبني اوي ::eek::  

وياريت تشوفيلي خاتم تاني لان بكره الاسود ::'(:  

ومع السلامة بقى :f:

----------


## milly

مجموعة روعة يا سوسو
تسلم ايدك

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


سارة كيفك يا قمر 




> اما بالنسبة للمجموعات فطول ماانا ايشة مش هتخلص ان شاء الله


الله يطول في عمرك وطبعا مجهود مشكروة عليه. :4:  




> وياريت تمليلي فيلم الرعبscream لانه عاجبني اوي


 :Evil 2:  

معاكي حق اللون الاسود غير جميل.
هذا خاتم لك بدل الاسود وان شاء الله يعجبك 


شكرا يا سوسو على المجموعات الجميلة. :y:

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> مجموعة روعة يا سوسو
> تسلم ايدك



تسلميلي حبيبتي  ::$:

----------


## malkro7y

مجموعه رقيقه جدا جدا زي صحبتها يا سوسو يسلم ذوقك يا سكر

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> سارة كيفك يا قمر


انا كويسة ياعسل انتي ازيك




> الله يطول في عمرك وطبعا مجهود مشكروة عليه.


ربنا يطول في عمري وعمرك





> معاكي حق اللون الاسود غير جميل.
> هذا خاتم لك بدل الاسود وان شاء الله يعجبك


جميل اوي ذوقك شكرا :l2:  




> شكرا يا سوسو على المجموعات الجميلة.


العفو حبيبتي ::$:

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> مجموعه رقيقه جدا جدا زي صحبتها يا سوسو يسلم ذوقك يا سكر



شكرا ياعسل :f:

----------


## Egypt lover

تسلم ايدك يا سوسو موضوع فعلا اكتر من رائع

----------


## M!RAMAR

جميله قوى ياسوسو تحفه
تسلمى على ذوقك ده :;):

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

> تسلم ايدك يا سوسو موضوع فعلا اكتر من رائع


شكرا حبيبتي  ::h::

----------

